# I don't know how much more of this i can take



## Hue_Hefner (Feb 19, 2016)

please help. i've never felt so down in my life.


----------



## bmxwatson (Feb 6, 2016)

please stay strong, I know it's hard. message me if you need to talk to someone.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Me too... and it's been a year. I don't know how I did things. I don't know what I think, I don't know what I feel. I don't understand what this is. I go and do something and I barely remember it afterwards. I have no emotions, no inner voice, I completely lost myself, please help!


----------



## Existensial (Dec 25, 2015)

Don't give up. Don't let go of hope. Don't stand idly and let yourself become a victim, entrapped in this massive spiderweb that is depersonalization and derealization. You can get through this, but at the expense of actually physically getting up and aiming for relief. I was as hopeless as could be, felt the equivalent of a newborn trying and struggling to figure out what exactly anything and everything is. I say I'm partially recovered now as the more mental aspects (physical ones are still lingering) of DP/DR are not something that pops up in my head anymore; and I really think the reason I could get to where I am now was fueled by pure willpower. I decided one day that I don't want to let myself be a victim to anything. That no matter how heavy the chains of anxiety, depression, DP/DR, anything negative may be, I'm still going to move forward--because spending my days sitting and trembling in fear isn't going to have a result. DP/DR will not lessen no matter how much you wish it would until you actually get it set in your mind that you actually are willing to go through the process of trial and error and keep on going until you find something that works for you. The journey will be short for some, long for others--but you can never know without trying.


----------



## KJames (Feb 29, 2016)

I understand your discomfort. I feel like I am on the edge of a cliff.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Nov 27, 2015)

Try your best to work through the pain, and to have an enjoyable experience every day. If lack of joy is the problem, then this is the solution. It can be quite a blow to realize you have "failed" at having fun, but you will eventually succeed. Sometimes it's joy in song or an interaction with someone else. Don't forget that you are still alive. Dance, scream...whatever it is you need to do.


----------

